# Drones for hunting assistance?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

So, let's say it's slow in the stand for deer or coyote, whatever....what if you could have your camera on a hand controlled drone (say about the size of a an open laptop). Electric run, dead quiet.....

So you decide to put it to work to see where the game is......

Read an article on where drones will be a very popular Christmas gift, and there are TONS of uses.......

Legal or not?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Id be too worried about some noob, all around jerk, or some bored hunter to blow it out the sky.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Article in the January issue in the American Hunter on this topic. Laws are evolving on the use these things for sure, but I would hate to see them legal for any type of hunting though. Just doesn't seem ethical.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I would like to have an infared camera mounted to one and fly it at night. That could be interesting.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

RR Pirate said:


> Article in the January issue in the American Hunter on this topic. Laws are evolving on the use these things for sure, but I would hate to see them legal for any type of hunting though. Just doesn't seem ethical.


Just curious, why would it be a big deal if they were used? I'm pretty sure they're legal to use now. So instead of mounting a game camera to a tree you're flying a video camera around "scouting" possible game. I don't see the problem as long as the person is following the laws that the FAA has set for personal drones. Cameras, binoculars, high powered scopes, etc, are used to locate game for hunters, I don't see a small helicopter type drone with a video camera being that much different. Might be more trouble than it's worth but I'd leave that up to each individual. That's a lot of crap to haul along in addition to your regular hunting gear.



jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Id be too worried about some noob, all around jerk, or some bored hunter to blow it out the sky.


I would hope someone wouldn't be that stupid to destroy someone else's property on a "just because" reason. To me that's no different than shooting my game camera, deer stand or my truck because someone is bored.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

EStrong said:


> Just curious, why would it be a big deal if they were used? I'm pretty sure they're legal to use now. So instead of mounting a game camera to a tree you're flying a video camera around "scouting" possible game. I don't see the problem as long as the person is following the laws that the FAA has set for personal drones. Cameras, binoculars, high powered scopes, etc, are used to locate game for hunters, I don't see a small helicopter type drone with a video camera being that much different. Might be more trouble than it's worth but I'd leave that up to each individual. That's a lot of crap to haul along in addition to your regular hunting gear.
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope someone wouldn't be that stupid to destroy someone else's property on a "just because" reason. To me that's no different than shooting my game camera, deer stand or my truck because someone is bored.



Would you drive your truck back onto someone's property to scout deer? Or hang your stand or camera on someone else's land? I'd take them


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

EyeCatchEm said:


> Would you drive your truck back onto someone's property to scout deer? Or hang your stand or camera on someone else's land? I'd take them


I'm assuming the OP was talking about property that you had permission to be on, whether hunting or just scouting. Why are you assuming myself or the OP is trespassing on land that we have no permission to be on? If I'm somewhere that I have permission to be I don't see the issue. I don't hunt, fish, or back my truck onto someone's property without permission. So if my items are somewhere where I have permission to put them, and someone damages them or takes them, WE'VE GOT A PROBLEM!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I wouldn't be in favor of drones for any type of hunting assistance or pictures.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My opinion is that it would be completely unethical & I personally would never do it. Live stream videa to your laptop to see where the deer are, then go hunting ......... where did good old fashioned woodsmanship and scouting go ??!!!
It would also add fuel to the anti's fire regarding poor sportsmanship & ethics.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Any new technology has potential for good purposes and misuse. Had not thought of drones in this way as hunting assistance. I could imagine how a drone flow over head looking for a downed deer in a swamp or thick area that may be difficult or unsafe to travel through. I imagine a thin sheet of ice in a swampy area when a nice buck ran after shot. Did my buck go into the swamp and out the other side or is he down out where he will likely not be found because it is unsafe to follow into the deeper water. Anything to recover a downed deer or to be more sure the deer survived is ethical IMHO. BTW I'm in favor of dogs assisting in tracking deer after the shot is taken for hunters unable to find their deer. Anything that makes for personal safety for hunters and recovery of game I'm for it. As hunters we need to be careful to not demonize a technology without information. I remember when two way radios were not allowed because they may be used inproperly. There was a time when no secondary firearm CCW was allowed on a hunters person. Surpressors were outlawed because of misconceptions. Now after a long time they may be used for legal hunting. 
A drone I witnessed flying had a distinctive whirling noise my old ears could hear at over a hundred yards away. I'm guessing deer would not likely tolerate being buzzed by some flying things over their heads. I will look first at positive applications of any use of drones to outweigh the few who will try to use any new technology for unethical or illegal purposes.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I am against any drone use in the US. I see them as unethical in many ways and an invasion of privacy.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

No need for more tech gadgets in the hunting world........... How bout getting out and scouting and hunting for yourself, more rewarding if you ask me...... hunters these days just want to kill the trophy......... could careless about the hunt itself or experiences in the woods........... Maybe brush up on your woodman ship, tracking, scouting and you wont need all this gear to do it for you............ but just my two cents


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If you have to use a drone to hunt, why hunt at all ? Just more mechanical junk in the woods and fields.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

maybe odnr should use them to count the deer


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm a big fan of fair chase. 

http://www.boone-crockett.org/huntingEthics/ethics_fairchase.asp?area=huntingEthics

I like their definition.



> FAIR CHASE STATEMENT
> FAIR CHASE, as defined by the Boone and Crockett Club, is the ethical, sportsmanlike, and lawful pursuit and taking of any free-ranging wild, native North American big game animal in a manner that does not give the hunter an improper advantage over such animals.
> HUNTER ETHICS
> Fundamental to all hunting is the concept of conservation of natural resources. Hunting in today's world involves the regulated harvest of individual animals in a manner that conserves, protects, and perpetuates the hunted population. The hunter engages in a one-to-one relationship with the quarry and his or her hunting should be guided by a hierarchy of ethics related to hunting, which includes the following tenets:
> ...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm not for or against using new technology. I think using the term "drone" is a bit overkill. In reality, what anyone could afford and use in the field would be a remote control hovering craft, or helicopter; all with a GoPro or other type of small, live streaming device. RC planes and helicopters and other small flying devices have been around a long time, this is nothing new. Drone is a nice catch phrase everyone likes to use. When I think of a Drone, I'm thinking a rather large unmanned aircraft that can reach very high altitudes, go long distances and require an airstrip for takeoff and landing. Sure the military has small hand held and hand launched units that they call Drones, but they are in reality just RC planes and hover type units, no different than something that has been available in RC stores and even toy stores for years. So those RC racecars and RC offroad cars are drones now? People mount small cameras on those too. So I guess if I had a small RC offroad car and put a GoPro on it to check out the fields that would now be considered a Drone?

So let me play Devil's Advocate for a minute; a lot of people said using a "drone" to scout game is unethical and not sportsmanlike. Ok, opinions are not right or wrong, they are what someone believes and I respect that. But let me put this out there. If using a RC hovering craft with a camera is unethical or not sportsmanlike; then how about we don't use ANYTHING that gives us an advantage in the woods. Ready for the list? No more game cameras; no tree stands; no GPS; no thinsulate, gortex or waterproof clothing; no binoculars; no high tech sunglasses; no high powered rifles or scopes; how about no GUNS at all; no crossbows or compound bows; nothing with Scentlock; no animal calls at all, you have to use your mouth; no feeding stations for deer; no duck or deer blinds; no pocket handwarmers; AND..... this list could go on. If you want to be ethical and sportsmanlike, go out in the wild and hunt with a rock or a club, now that is being real. Think about all the crap you wear or take with you on a hunt, now don't use any of that at all. This puts us back on level with the original Native Americans before firearms. Now that's hunting, it's ethical and sportsmanlike. So yeah I'm being Devil's Advocate here but just think of all the stuff that gives you an advantage in the field; now don't use any of it at all. Oh, I almost forgot; you can use a bow and arrow, you just have to make one like the Native Americans did. Now what can you bag without all your "modern" stuff?

Here's a video of some mobile drone units. Some people fish, some hunt, some take pictures, some collect comic books, some play with expensive toys, to each their own, Enjoy!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

That would be fine by me. That's how I learned to kill deer. On the ground with a stick bow wearing home made camo. I would be all for it. We would definately see an increase in the deer herd.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Drones for hunting---- no way ! What would be next, sonar{fish finders} and under-water cameras for fisherman, that would just be ridiculous  
Honestly-- I doubt it would be a GREAT advantage for hunters but probably would give Anti's something to rally on.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

supercanoe said:


> That would be fine by me. That's how I learned to kill deer. On the ground with a stick bow wearing home made camo. I would be all for it.


I'd actually love to see more of this type of hunting. Down to it's bare roots. Either this or up in a tree ala Rambo in First Blood with a spear jumping down and killing wild boar with it. Now that's hunting!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

EStrong said:


> I'd actually love to see more of this type of hunting. Down to it's bare roots. Either this or up in a tree ala Rambo in First Blood with a spear jumping down and killing wild boar with it. Now that's hunting!


Have at it, EStrong. There's several forums and magazines dedicated to the art of knapping flint, making bows, etc. I'd recommend you'll want to check the legalities of using spears and knives.

IMO, the technology goes as far as you can afford. The advent and release to the public of FLIR thermal image type cameras are something I can easily see as being a problem. This goes way beyond night vision scopes. As time goes on they, as well as drones, are getting more sophisticated, allowing clearer images, longer flight time and range. It could allow a hunter to get out of his truck and scan potentially hundreds, maybe thousands of acres in less time imaginable. A team of hunters could then use that info to set up perfect stands and drives. FLIR video the whole affair, see where the deer herded off to, set up and repeat. You could probably be able to see every warm blooded creature, maybe even in their dens. With even the cheap ones, you can see pipes inside walls, leaky windows, while the better ones can let you see through walls and see the people inside their houses. 

Then on the other hand, buying one for tracking might be cheaper than keeping a dog. I think ODNR needs to address it. An outright ban would be way too much, but, in a rare instance in my life, I think it needs regulation.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd treat a drone over my property while I'm hunting the same way I would treat one outside my window. I'm gonna shoot it down. I figure #4 shot would do a number on one...


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I understand the debate over the use of drones. Personally I wouldn't use them, but I could be persuaded to tolerate their use if there were some very important regulations attached to it. 

First some definitions ...

Drone: Any and all unmanned vehicles capable of flight, which have the ability to either store, or transmit video surveillance. 

Hunt: To chase or search for (game or other wild animals) for the purpose of catching or killing. To pursue with force, hostility, etc., in order to capture

And now the regulations ...

1: Drone users must strictly adhere to any and all rules or regulations governing the flight of an unmanned aircraft, as set forth by the FAA. In addition, said drone user must also strictly adhere to any and all regulations governing the use of an unmanned aircraft set forth by the state or local municipality in which the unmanned aircraft will be operated.

2: The operator of a drone can at no time during the operation of said drone, hunt, or have in their possession or at their immediate disposal: An implement which is legal to take a game animal within the state or municipality in which the drone is being operated.

3: A drone user cannot hunt the area surveyed by the drone for at least a 24 hour period after said surveillance has ended. Nor can the drone user aid, assist or instruct, verbally or otherwise, any person or persons in pursuit of game, while the drone is in use. 

4: No person, or persons may hunt within a 24 hour period, an area surveyed by a drone, after viewing any visual images acquired through the use of said drone. This includes any stored or real time video as well as still photographs produced through the use of a drone.

In other words ..... you can use them, but you can't hunt the same day you use them. You can't help anyone hunt while you're using it. And anyone that sees the video or any still pictures can't hunt the same day they see them either.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> I understand the debate over the use of drones. Personally I wouldn't use them, but I could be persuaded to tolerate their use if there were some very important regulations attached to it.
> 
> First some definitions ...
> 
> ...


Where did you copy this from? I have not seen this


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Team Pursuit said:


> Where did you copy this from? I have not seen this


I didn't copy it at all. I wrote those regulations myself, and would hope that the same or very similar regulations would be required before drones are allowed to be used for hunting.

BTW .... I edited my proposed regulations a bit, to take out some of the "gray" areas for those that may interpret the regulations differently than they were intended.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll tell you what, on the hunting club I belong to are several areas with spoil piles from the limestone quarrying operations that went on there nearly a century ago. These places are flat out nasty and pretty much unhuntable but for around the edges. I think it would be a blast to have the opportunity to try to see just what's in there.

That being said, even if you could spot deer that doesn't mean you could just waltz on in there and get 'em for the reasons above. It's very easy to get hurt in there, and if you did drop a deer, how in the world would you get it out? That's when you'd need a helicopter!

If you're interested in seeing what the place looks like and you have Google Earth, just search for Hillsville, PA. Go a little south and west and look for a long, skinny quarry lake that runs along State Line Rd. (The western edge of our property abuts the OH/PA border). On the east side of that lake is an area we call No Man's Land, and that's exactly what it is.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

EStrong said:


> I'm not for or against using new technology. I think using the term "drone" is a bit overkill. In reality, what anyone could afford and use in the field would be a remote control hovering craft, or helicopter; all with a GoPro or other type of small, live streaming device. RC planes and helicopters and other small flying devices have been around a long time, this is nothing new. Drone is a nice catch phrase everyone likes to use. When I think of a Drone, I'm thinking a rather large unmanned aircraft that can reach very high altitudes, go long distances and require an airstrip for takeoff and landing. Sure the military has small hand held and hand launched units that they call Drones, but they are in reality just RC planes and hover type units, no different than something that has been available in RC stores and even toy stores for years. So those RC racecars and RC offroad cars are drones now? People mount small cameras on those too. So I guess if I had a small RC offroad car and put a GoPro on it to check out the fields that would now be considered a Drone?
> 
> So let me play Devil's Advocate for a minute; a lot of people said using a "drone" to scout game is unethical and not sportsmanlike. Ok, opinions are not right or wrong, they are what someone believes and I respect that. But let me put this out there. If using a RC hovering craft with a camera is unethical or not sportsmanlike; then how about we don't use ANYTHING that gives us an advantage in the woods. Ready for the list? No more game cameras; no tree stands; no GPS; no thinsulate, gortex or waterproof clothing; no binoculars; no high tech sunglasses; no high powered rifles or scopes; how about no GUNS at all; no crossbows or compound bows; nothing with Scentlock; no animal calls at all, you have to use your mouth; no feeding stations for deer; no duck or deer blinds; no pocket handwarmers; AND..... this list could go on. If you want to be ethical and sportsmanlike, go out in the wild and hunt with a rock or a club, now that is being real. Think about all the crap you wear or take with you on a hunt, now don't use any of that at all. This puts us back on level with the original Native Americans before firearms. Now that's hunting, it's ethical and sportsmanlike. So yeah I'm being Devil's Advocate here but just think of all the stuff that gives you an advantage in the field; now don't use any of it at all. Oh, I almost forgot; you can use a bow and arrow, you just have to make one like the Native Americans did. Now what can you bag without all your "modern" stuff?
> 
> ...



Sure RC helos have been around a longtime,but have you ever tried to fly one? These new quad rotor deals are a whole different animal. Cheap and easy to fly hence the proliferation.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

What ORC will allow anyone to hunt with a drone?


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

buckeye dan said:


> What ORC will allow anyone to hunt with a drone?


Not sure there is one, but, is there any that says you can't? I don't mean by a drone mounted implement, I just mean as a surveillance tool.

Bassbme- The thing is, if you've got enough money, you can do almost all of this with Buckeye cams. So, you tell people they can't hunt with them also?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I Fish said:


> Bassbme- The thing is, if you've got enough money, you can do almost all of this with Buckeye cams. So, you tell people they can't hunt with them also?


Buckeye cams are capable of flight?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's the thing .... there is a long list of things that people use to hunt or fish with, that one person may find unfair or unethical, while other people don't. 

I'm actually surprised that some of the proponents of drone use, posting to this thread (one in particular) didn't mention a depth finder in their list of things that could be considered as giving their user, an unfair advantage. Perhaps it's because this thread is in the hunting portion of the web site. In any case .... a depth finder would have been a much more valid example of an item that could be considered as giving its user an unfair advantage. 

Thinsulate, Gortex, water proof clothing? Those items are unsportsmanlike and unethical because they give their user an unfair advantage? Really? 

To get back on topic ..... I realize there are many examples that could be given, that would amount to a hunter being able to gather the same information that they could gather through the use of a drone. It was for that reason that I said I wouldn't outlaw their use. 

But since by my definition, drones can fly .... I would, as outlined previously, have very specific regulations in place limiting the time frame a person could hunt with information gathered through a drone's use. 

For me the unfair advantage, is flight.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

> OAC 1501:31-15-02
> *(B) It shall be unlawful for any person to hunt, shoot, shoot at, kill, take or attempt to take any wild bird or wild quadruped from or by means, aid, or use of any aircraft*, or any motor-driven conveyance or its attachments. Shooting wild animals, except migratory game birds, is permitted from agricultural equipment when being used in normal farm operations. It shall be lawful to hunt small game and furbearers, except migratory game birds, mink, muskrat, river otter and beaver from a powercraft if the motor has been completely shut off and the powercraft has come to rest .This rule does not apply to persons who are mobility impaired and who possess a valid electric powered all purpose vehicle permit issued by the division of wildlife for use on a wildlife area, while on a wildlife area.


What is an aircraft? Ohio law says:


> (B) "Aircraft" means any contrivance used or designed for navigation or flight in the air, excepting a parachute or other contrivance for such navigation used primarily as safety equipment.


What is hunting? Ohio law says:



> (Y) "Hunting" means pursuing, shooting, killing, following after or on the trail of, lying in wait for, shooting at, or wounding wild birds or wild quadrupeds while employing any device commonly used to kill or wound wild birds or wild quadrupeds whether or not the acts result in killing or wounding. "Hunting" includes every attempt to kill or wound and every act of assistance to any other person in killing or wounding or attempting to kill or wound wild birds or wild quadrupeds.


I interpret all that to mean you can play with your drone all you want but the moment you do it while in possession of a hunting implement you are breaking the law. I already had this discussion in a different forum.

Cameras are not a device commonly used to kill or wound. Pursuing game with a camera is not hunting. A tree stand is not a commonly used device for killing or wounding. 

Drones, cameras, tree stands, magnifying optics, range finders etc. Those are not commonly used to kill or wound. *They become devices that aid in the killing or wounding when an actual killing or wounding device is present.*


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I would think since you cant use your cell phone in pursuit of game that drones would fall under the same thing...


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Hunters who rely on technology over skill sets do get lucky once in awhile. Hunters who rely on skill sets over technology are consistently successful.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't see any laws where it says you can't use a Drone for Fishing.You could spy on fellow Fishermen to see where they are and what they are using for bait.You could spot Muskies sunning themselves from the air.You could see if anybody is on your spot.You could spot schools of Shad and Jumps at the lake.So many applications for a Drone for Fishing.

So if you hear a buzzing noise next time you are Fishing,it could be the Drones spying on you.



Roscoe


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

T-180 said:


> My opinion is that it would be completely unethical & I personally would never do it. Live stream videa to your laptop to see where the deer are, then go hunting ......... where did good old fashioned woodsmanship and scouting go ??!!!
> It would also add fuel to the anti's fire regarding poor sportsmanship & ethics.



I'm with you. and that's why I started the thread to see the comments on it. 

Personally, I see it the EXACT SAME as using a game camera. You are using another device as your eyes.....vs ....being on stand and actually seeing it yourself. I don't think either one should be allowed.
If you want to know how many bucks/does/big bucks come through your area, then get off your butt and go sit there and wait see what comes through....vs checking your camera or getting live feed from your camera.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bad luck said:


> I'm with you. and that's why I started the thread to see the comments on it.
> 
> Personally, I see it the EXACT SAME as using a game camera. You are using another device as your eyes.....vs ....being on stand and actually seeing it yourself. I don't think either one should be allowed.
> If you want to know how many bucks/does/big bucks come through your area, then get off your butt and go sit there and wait see what comes through....vs checking your camera or getting live feed from your camera.


Do you have pictures of your family? Of your children, and other loved ones? Perhaps even of yourself? Are you not then using a device as your eyes? You might say, "Hey, I took some of those pictures!" All right then, is your memory not sufficient? And what about the pictures taken where you were not present? Should you not be allowed to see them? 

And how about pictures of a successful hunter with their buck? Should those be outlawed also? If your argument is purely anti-techological, then your answer to all the above questions should be yes! 

This argument has become almost religious in nature! Now, before the mods get all cranked up, I am not making am argument pro or con any religion! I am merely making a comparison. And that comparison is this;

"I believe as I believe, and I do as I do. Those who do not believe as I believe, and do as I do are infidel! They are to be outlawed!

'Nuff said!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I would argue that trail cameras encourage self restraint and are critical to micro management plans for proper harvesting goals.

With a full time job and hunting property being a 2 hour drive, a camera is the only way to gather that information for someone like me. Also a camera is 24/7. Much better at gathering information than even an unemployed hunter with nothing but time on their hands.

Armed with the knowledge that a camera provides, I can make more sound and selective harvesting decisions. As a result, I no longer get excited at the sight of 8 pointers and I no longer shoot does in their prime.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dan, either u have a huuuuuge feeder or you got some midget deer there!..all of em look really tiny...optical illusion I guess...


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> Do you have pictures of your family? Of your children, and other loved ones? Perhaps even of yourself? Are you not then using a device as your eyes? You might say, "Hey, I took some of those pictures!" All right then, is your memory not sufficient? And what about the pictures taken where you were not present? Should you not be allowed to see them?
> 
> And how about pictures of a successful hunter with their buck? Should those be outlawed also? If your argument is purely anti-techological, then your answer to all the above questions should be yes!
> 
> ...


1 VERY LARGE difference here vs a game cam and family photos.........game cameras are used for an end result...."what is coming thru here and is there something worth killing". 

To me, ALL of this technology, CLEARLY opens the door for hunting without being there in person, having a preset gun.....which I'm pretty sure is illegal now...
and should be.

As we all know, laws change (straight wall cartridges this year, its only a matter of time for the rest of the rifles to be legal)

Technology is moving in our lifetimes faster than any other point in history it's just to tough to keep with. Another case in point, CA is trying to figure out the laws and legalities of driverless cars since their here now. Amazon is looking to use drones for package deliveries.......


I'm simply wanting to keep the discussions/thought processes moving on these issues; so as fellow OH hunters, we've had time to think about them before our elected officials throw something at us(who typically know nothing about hunting but more about $$$$).


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

> buckeye dan said:
> 
> 
> > I would argue that trail cameras encourage self restraint and are critical to micro management plans for proper harvesting goals.
> ...


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Dan, either u have a huuuuuge feeder or you got some midget deer there!..all of em look really tiny...optical illusion I guess...


It's a 200 pound feeder hung high enough that the deer can't reach it standing on their hind legs. So yea, it's an optical effect and the deer are regular sized.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> If you're interested in seeing what the place looks like and you have Google Earth, just search for Hillsville, PA. Go a little south and west and look for a long, skinny quarry lake that runs along State Line Rd. (The western edge of our property abuts the OH/PA border). On the east side of that lake is an area we call No Man's Land, and that's exactly what it is.


Ah yes, good old crystal lake. I was a member at that club for many years, do they still have the dynamite shoot? I did a lot of snorkeling in the quarry, there are some big walleye and a few jellyfish too.

And no I'm not in favor of using drones.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Id be too worried about some noob, all around jerk, or some bored hunter to blow it out the sky.


Guess I'm a jerk, because if you fly it over me there will be a surface to air 12 gauge launched.

BTW: I read that some anti-hunters have used them to harass hunters.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> Buckeye cams are capable of flight?


No, but with real time video, and 8 or ten cameras, you can do basically the same thing, albeit at a much higher cost. I know a guy that uses them, and he basically hunts his property here in Ohio from his desk 8+ hours away on the east coast.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I Fish said:


> No, but with real time video, and 8 or ten cameras, you can do basically the same thing, albeit at a much higher cost. I know a guy that uses them, and he basically hunts his property here in Ohio from his desk 8+ hours away on the east coast.


So a guy, watches some nanny cams on his property in real time. He is 8 hours away from the information on those cams being directly related to anything that resembles an actual kill.

What is the problem?

I can play devil's advocate and imagine what the problem would be if he were in a command center of a tree stand with a laptop and radios to communicate and coordinate an attack plan with other hunters but being 8 hours away is no threat.

What part of this scenario do we not like?


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

i don't see the problem either, i don't post game cams on property i can't hunt, or on public land for that matter. so if i want to sit on my back porch and fly a rc helicopter with a gopro on it around my property, what's the big deal? it's not much different than standing at my back door and glassing the woods. now if that said helicopter is going above land i don't have permission to hunt, or buzzing public land...that's a different story.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Who cares if a hunter wants to use a drone to scout? If you don't like it or think its not "hunting" Then don't use them. Plain and simple. No reason to call for more government mandates. What we need is fewer laws and less government interference. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

buckeye dan said:


> What is the problem?
> 
> I can play devil's advocate and imagine what the problem would be if he were in a command center of an *office desk* stand with a laptop and *cell phones* to communicate and coordinate an attack plan with other hunters but being 8 hours away is *really only seconds away.*


The problem I have with it is it's already reality. I heard he looked into the remote gun, like that website in Texas, but for his private use. I don't know if it was the law or the money that stopped him. Like this : http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles/mike-schoby/2007/09/remote-control-hunting

I will agree, from a management aspect, it's great for him, as only the bucks he wants taken are harvested.


----------

